# Mini Computer for PowerPoint Presentations



## deanj20

A client asked me if there was some way she could present her PowerPoint slide-shows without having to tote her laptop along... 

Obviously this device would have to have a VGA out (or whatever projectors use) and means of accessing and opening the .ppt file and starting the slide-show. You would also have to be able to add/remove .ppt files, probably via USB...

Any ideas?


----------



## Feuerfrei.x

windows phones have powerpoint on them, but im not shure about connecting them up to pojectors, i presume you can


----------



## diduknowthat

A netbook? Computers usually don't go that small. Even the mini booksize computers are heavier than netbooks.


----------



## The Chad

What first came to mind for me is a netbook also, but thats basically the same as a laptop.

If budget isn't a factor what about a mac mini? It has a DVI port, tons of space and stuff. Only problem is, well, its a mac. No windows so no powerpoint, unless you dual boot.

http://www.apple.com/macmini/specs.html

Probably cheaper and easier to get a netbook though


----------



## deanj20

Thanks for the replies. Personally, I think she should just tote the laptop around - it is, after all, a _portable computer_. I'll let her know what her options are. Thanks again!


----------



## bomberboysk

http://www.shopblackberry.com/us/presenter

You'll need a blackberry though.


> BlackBerry® Curve™ 8520
> BlackBerry® Curve™ 8530
> BlackBerry® Curve™ 8900
> BlackBerry® Bold™ 9000
> BlackBerry® Storm™ 9500
> BlackBerry® Storm™ 9530
> BlackBerry® Storm2™ 9550
> BlackBerry® Tour™ 9630
> BlackBerry® Bold™ 9700


----------



## tremmor

Love laptops with a time and place for them. mine have been heavy and nothing light about a 17" laptop. 

netbook works well. just got one and love it. very small and compact. besides being a through away. like that even better.


----------



## speedyink

I vote for netbook.  Get a 9" if they're still available, or 10" maximum.  VGA out, whatever windows you want, and office.  Viola, Full powerpoint support in the size of smaller novel.  An Asus 900A or 900HA would be perfect.  Though a quick search from newegg came up nothing.  But there was this one

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16834220551

About the same performance as the former mentioned ones, but not quite as small.


----------



## The_Other_One

A netbook would probably be your best bet.  PDAs do have Power Point (or are capable of running some form/clone of it) but a netbook could run the full-fledged version.  The only drawback you may have is performance, but it'd still be more powerful than your average PDA.  And heck, most netbooks can be had for around the same price as a PDA


----------

